# Finally getting back to Florida!



## shaynas_mom (May 1, 2004)

...after 7 years! We're taking a road trip from New Jersey to Florida in late August, staying for a week on Sanibel. We will most likely move down there in two years. I haven't fished in a really long time (we've ended up crabbing up here mostly), and I'd like to know what to expect at that time of year. We won't really be able to afford any boat trips to fish (I know, wish we had more $$; it would be so great!!). But we do have two 9' bay rods. I have a 12' surf rod from the old days in the Outer Banks, but that won't even fit in the car anyway.

Anyway, if anyone is from around those parts, it would be great to know what to expect from pier or beach fishing. Types of bait, rigs, etc. to use, what we can expect to catch in late August... It's the last year I won't need a license for my daughter (*sigh* - getting old).

Always willing to learn!

Thanks to all,

Shayna's Mom


----------



## Reelbehind (Jul 30, 2003)

Um, you wish you had more money, but you're moving to Sanibel?


----------



## shaynas_mom (May 1, 2004)

I meant to say we plan to move to Southwest Florida (not Sanibel itself) where some affordable housing does exist. And nearly everyone wishes they had more money, no matter what their situation is. Of course I couldn't afford to live on Sanibel at this time.

However, I was hoping for an answer to my question about fishing down there, not my financial situation...


----------



## piker (Mar 14, 2003)

Hi shaynas_mom,

Welcome to the Board !

For fishing on Sanibel itself, I've fished the Sanibel Light house pier with some success. There are plent of spots to fish from the beach on the causeway leading to Sanibel. On Sanibel, the local bait shop called "the bait box" website: www.thebaitbox.com will have some useful information as there is a lot of productive beach to fish from in and around Sanibel.

Again since I am mostly a pier or boat fisherman, I know of Piers in Naples at 12th ave south and one on Marco Island a catwalk under the 951 south bridge.

Another good source for fishing in and around Pine Island Sound is www.barhopper.com. He publishes a weekly report of fishing activity during his guided trips.

That's all I can offer, maybe others can help with surf fishing locations.

Good Luck !

Piker


----------



## shaynas_mom (May 1, 2004)

Thanks, piker, for the two links. Just a note: The one for barhopper should actually be http://www.barhoppr.com. I did read with interest the fishing reports. The Baitbox will be right near where we're staying.


----------



## sandcasting (Jan 25, 2003)

hey mom, its weird to write that since i haven't written anything to my own mom in a while. any time i go down there, the folks at the tackle shops always say, "whats wrong with the causeway?" it seems that no one wants to suggest anything else, when they can easily send you to the sanibel causeway, so i always feel like it is a tourist answer. if you are already on sanibel, then there wouldn't be any tolls to pay to fish the causeway, and i believe the toll is about to increase from $3 to $7. recently the causeway has yeilded trout, lots of trout. bigger ones on the north side, many schoolies on the south side. my friends down that way have also caught flounder, jack crevalle and sheephead from there. the pier on sanibel is really small, but this spring when i went there they were catching a few spanish mackeral and sheephead. i fished from the sand about 100 yards away from the pier towards the causeway. rumors of big hammerheads kept me from doing much wading there, plus the current was humming and it gets deep fast. we landed trout, jacks and blue runners. also lost a nice snook which still causes pain. the ding darling national wildlife refuge is on sanibel or captiva, can't remember which, but the fishing is good there. entry fee is maybe only $3 to drive the wildlife drive. on the drive you can see lots of birds and alligators. you can also fish at numerous road-side pulloffs where there are lots of mangroves that hold small snook. tarpon bay is in the refuge and you can rent canoes and kayaks there, possibly the most affordable way to get away from the crowds on shore. lover's key is another option if you leave sanibel. it is on the south side of the pass at he southern tip of estero island (ft. myers beach). lots of oppurtunities to fish from shore there. i've only caught pompano and the trash can slam, but have seen many big snook. traffic and the sanibel causeway toll would be an issue going there. pine island will appear close, but it is a pretty long drive, and i haven't found very much oppurtunity for the shore bound angler unless you own a house there. those 9 footers you have would be fine to spike in the sand on the sanibel beaches as well, where you could catch who knows what. it will be very hot in august, so fish early in the morning and again at sunset, regardless of tide probably. most places, live shrimp about 3 feet under a popping cork will catch fish, but you could also put live or dead bait on the bottom. watch out, on the bottom you will without a doubt catch catfish. a doa nite-glo shrimp will also catch just about anything drifting in the current or on the beach. big jack crevalle will eat it all day long on the beach. check back before you travel, and maybe i can help with an up-to-date report of the activity down there. try doc ford's for lunch at some point. the restaurant is based on a character from a series of books set in the sanibel and captiva area.


----------



## 222222 (Jul 20, 2001)

*FL too hot*

You're so happy back because you've forgotten how hot FL is!


----------



## Mullet Wrangler (Jul 4, 2003)

sandcasting,



sandcasting said:


> a doa nite-glo shrimp will also catch just about anything drifting in the current or on the beach. big jack crevalle will eat it all day long on the beach.


How do you surfcast with a 1/2 oz DOA?? Inquiring minds want to know.........


----------



## sandcasting (Jan 25, 2003)

*"How do you surfcast with a 1/2 oz DOA??"*

big muscles and an appropriatly timed flick of the wrist. i cast the 1/2 oz doa practically the same as i cast everything else. i'm not using a big heaver, just light spinning tackle. the idea isn't to sling the doa to the horizon, the fish are in shallow water. if you feel you need more distance, then add some split shot. or put it under a weighted cork the same way you might any type of live bait in a current when you want to suspend it off the bottom. but, i should not have said you can catch fish all day. if the beach has no current, or it is crowded and there are alot of ankle splashers, then you need to find a new beach. the doa nite-glo shrimp is deadly, my go to artificial probably.


----------



## shaynas_mom (May 1, 2004)

222222 said:


> You're so happy back because you've forgotten how hot FL is!


I'm not sure I quite understand that post, particularly since it was 92 the other day here in Jersey, and it's always been my kinda weather...

Anyway, I want to thank those who have answered so far, and I appreciate the help. I'll monitor the thread from time to time before we leave, and absolutely print it out and put it in a folder to bring with.

I did want to mention to sandcasting that at the time we'll be down there (late August), I don't think we'll be worrying about any crowds. I did find out but not the hard way that Pine Island's not for us this year. One of my colleagues lives on Matlacha and owns a rental house next door to his; he offered to rent it to us for an extremely low price for that week, but because beach proximity will be important to us this summer, and Matlacha really isn't beachy (it seems so strange), we took the gulf-front condo on Sanibel instead. And I know we won't regret the choice, since I'm familiar with that particular place.

I need to get a few more spikes - actually I suppose I could just go to Home Depot and get some PVC and have one end cut on an angle (God knows what happened to my old ones through the years). I wonder if they still do that.

Also, I'm wondering about crabbing down there. I'm not wondering too hard, but I may just pack the ring net and grab a chicken neck at Publix or something. Jeez, ya never know...


----------



## 222222 (Jul 20, 2001)

*misunderstanding*

Hello. Please don't misunderstand. My anger is at the Florida weather, not at you!

2 weeks ago we just have a terribe heat wave for 15 or 16 days straight! Every day it was 94 to 96 degrees and since there were no rains, this horrible heat lasted every day from noon to 3 A.M. in the morning. 

If you didn't turn the AC on 24/7, you were fried! And if you did, the utility bill would be $100 extra per month!

Of course, I won't rule out that you might like that kind of weather. 

Welcome back.


----------

